# Pure rock slim lüfter anpressdruck und verletzungs gefahr



## morsor (15. Juni 2017)

*Pure rock slim lüfter anpressdruck und verletzungs gefahr*

Moin,ich habe seit mehreren Wochen nun einen kleinen Pure rock slim der meinen aktuellen i5 4440 bravurös kühlt 
vor wenigen tagen habe ich ein neues Mainboard gekauft und der kühler zog mit um,dabei fiel mir (Erneut) auf was für einen starken Anpressdruck der kleine 90mm lüfter  auf den Kühlkörper hat.
(in etwa 10-15Kg bei meinem modell) (Der lüfter wurde sachgemäß installiert)
aufgrund des großen Kraftaufwandes ist mir der Metall bügel abgerutscht und hat meinen daumen so stark ins kühlblech gedrückt das sich 4 der finnen in kompletter länge in meinen finger gebohrt haben.
Unschön BeQuiet,bin anderes von euch gewöhnt...

ich hoffe ich habe nur ein montags modell erwischt und andere Nutzer benötigen nicht einen solchen Akt um einen Lüfter zu montieren

Mit freundlichen grüßen
Morsor


----------



## morsor (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pure rock slim lüfter anpressdruck und verletzungs gefahr*

Hat beigemerkt ziemlich stark geblutet.


----------



## Acandri (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pure rock slim lüfter anpressdruck und verletzungs gefahr*

Die Befestigung der Lüfter ist meistens so stark um Vibrationen so weit wie möglich zu mindern.

Auch ist ein wechsel des Lüfters nur selten nötig und die Klammer kann sehr einfach mit einer kleinen Spitzzange (im Notfall ein Schraubendreher) an den jeweiligen Enden aus den Löchern am Lüfter gezogen/gehebelt werden (und so kanns auch montiert werden).

In der Nähe von dünnem Blech sollte man übrigends immer große Vorsicht walten lassen. Selbst wenn ein dünnes Blech entgratet wurde kann man sich sehr leicht Schneiden.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pure rock slim lüfter anpressdruck und verletzungs gefahr*

Man kann sich ja auch an Papier schneiden.
Also -- immer aufpassen und lieber Werkzeug benutzen als die Finger.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pure rock slim lüfter anpressdruck und verletzungs gefahr*



morsor schrieb:


> .... Anpressdruck ...(in etwa 10-15Kg bei meinem modell)...



Ich zitiere mal einen PCGH Redakteur in einem meiner Themen: 
_"...222 N sind Intels Maximalspezifikation für den maximalen statischen Kühleranpressdruck (minimal: 0 N), die CPU hält wesentlich mehr aus. Allein der ILM (Halterung der CPU im Sockel) ist mit 311 bis 600 N spezifiziert, um einen sicheren elektrischen Kontakt zu gewährleisten. (Zahlen für Sockel 1150) ..."_

10N entsprechen der Gewichtskraft von einem Kilogramm, oder anders gesagt, entsprechen 222N einer Gewichtskraft, die 22kg erzeugen. Passt also, Verletzungen sind natürlich unschön, Dir gut Besserung!


----------



## morsor (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pure rock slim lüfter anpressdruck und verletzungs gefahr*

@interessierterUser Der anpressdruck an das mainboard selbst ist in ordnung, der kühler wird ja nur mit push pins verbaut, es ging um die montage des lüfters an das kühlblech.

@Acandri ich hatte bereits ein gutes dutzend CPU kühler in der hand (und auch mehrere von BeQuiet) und die hatten alle nicht so einen exorbitant hohen anpressdruck. 
ich denke mal die befestigungs klammern die bequiet gewählt hat sind einfach nicht die beste walh für diesen kühler
und ja, ich hätte vielleicht werkzeug nutzen sollen,kam nur nicht auf die idee, da es noch nie nötig war bei den kühlern die ich bisher verbaut hatte


----------

